# Newly Diagnosed hypo, looking for guidance on my labs-taking NDT medication.



## jj09jj (Mar 29, 2018)

So I'm new to my thyroid disorder all together. I found a doctor willing to prescribe Naturally desiccated thyroid medication and have gone to him for three months with new labs each month. My labs are sort of crazy so please let me write the months of labs and see what you think is going on and any recommendations you might have (it would be much appreciated). My doctor threw the words "ok labs seem okay, come back in 6 months" even though I feel NO different then before I was even on Thyroid medication. I'm currently looking for a new doctor who will still prescribe the NDT medication, but also treat me more by symptoms and not the Lab range wholly.

Here are my three months of labs.

1st month: No thyroid medication (first diagnosis month)

TSH: 4.990

T4 total: 8.0

T3 uptake: 25

Free thyroxine index: 2.0

Testosterone, Serum: 296

******After this visit I was put on 30mg of NP thyroid by ACELLA.

Second visit labs... (Taking NP thyroid 30mg/day for 5 weeks)

TSH: 0.36

T4 total: 6.5 mcg/dL

T3 total: 90 ng/dL

Free T4: 0.9 ng/dL

Free T3: 3.1 pg/mL

T3 uptake: 30%

Reverse T3: 13 ng/dL

Thyroglobulin antibodies: 3 IU/mL

thyroid peroxidase: <1

Iodine serum: 45 mcg/L

Testosterone total: 440 ng/dL

free testosterone: 65.1 pg/mL

vitamin D: 19 ng/mL

***** after this visit I was reduced in my NP thyroid medication to 15mg/day, started on Vitamin D 50,000 units/week, EPA fish oil 2000mg/day

and Iodine synergy (iodine 10mg and selenium 40mcg) once per day.

Third visit labs-- while taking The three above mentioned medications for 5 more weeks.

TSH: 2.14

T4 total: 5.8 mcg/dL

T3 total: 85 ng/dL

Free T4: 1.0 ng/dL

Free T3: 2.9 pg/mL

T3 uptake: 29%

Reverse T3: 12 ng/dL

Thyroglobulin antibodies: 3 IU/mL (second month in a row)

thyroid peroxidase: <1 (second month in a row)

Iodine serum: 265 mcg/L

vitamin D: 40 ng/mL

***** after this visit the Doctor told me to:

Discontinue: -iodine synergy,

-EPA fish oil and instead take bergamot BPF (1g of Bergamot orange extract/day)

Continue: -50,000/week of Vitamin D

-15mg/day of NP thyroid

At the conclusion of that visit is where he said all labs seem okay from the thyroid standpoint and to come back in 6 months. the problem is that I still have all the Hypo symptoms and feel exactly as I did prior to being on any thyroid medication. From my research I have been reading that the free T's should be in the upper 1/4 of the normal range for most hypo people to feel normal. mine clearly are not in that range and are all borderline the lowest normal range. It seemed as if my doctor just sort of gave up on me, or just is one who goes strictly by the labs and not by symptoms also. So my question to everyone who has been going through the thyroid madness, what would you be doing in my situation, what do you believe is going on with my medication dosages and the lab results. how would you interpret these?

Any insight will help, I'm currently looking for another doctor, but its hard to find good ones who also take symptoms into consideration and also prescribe NDT Thyroid medications.

***And a side note which i don't know if its important to thyroid or not. my cholesterol (total:256, LDL:161, HDL;39) and triglycerides (364) are high. I don't eat so bad and I'm in pretty good shape (on the outside as i understand now, lol), so I wasn't sure if that plays a role with Thyroid issues or not. I did however, begin eating much healthier after knowing this. They were high the first month and the second and 3rd month they went even higher on the medications, so here I am, at a loss again.

Thank you all in advance!

-Jay


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you edit your post and include the reference ranges for the various results, please? It will help us help you!


----------

